# Tuff-Tank Fermentation vessels



## MichaelZ (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with theseplastic vessels?


Thanking you in advance.





Michael


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2008)

Im sure it will make a fine primary but I wouldnt use it as after fermentation is done as you will have more head space in there then you would want.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for your reply wade. I agree. I actually plan to use it for backsweetening (mixing or blending ingredients) and bottleing.


Z


----------

